# Awesome Penthouses



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Andre_idol said:


> I would save 10 million and buy the one at Q1


You're probably right there. But I do think the quality of materials used in the fitout of the Jade apartment is a cut above Q1. Still, not sure if it's $10 million better though. :lol:


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

Ha ha. Clock tower penthouse is really cool!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

mvictory said:


> You could probably build that building for 100 million. why buy a penthouse when you can have a tower. :cheers:





JmB & Co. said:


> In same way I agree with you. That tower must have cost not more than 200 M. Its not worthwhile to buy a 100M penthouse there.


It's not the tower that's expensive. The land on which it stands probably costs many more hundreds of millions. You say it is not worthwhile, but if you see the view, you may think otherwise.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

These are in the belgian city of Hasselt, there done sinds 2004 but i can't fint any pictures form inside....


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Time Warner Center ~ New York*

78th floor penthouse, full floor, 8300sq. ft.
Originally priced at $65,000,000
Sold Aug. 2009 for $37.5 million


----------

